# Using Advocate



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

When I first got Obi the breeder used Frontline and then when I went to my vets for jabs he recommended Advocate and we got a 3 capsule pack which has been administered monthly and is finished. The vet never mentioned about what to do after the capsules were gone. Should I continue giving Advocate monthy?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Advocate is a flea and lung worm treatment to be used monthly, every month. 

Frontline is a flea and ticks treatment to be used monthly, every month.

My vet recommended Advocate, saying the lung worm is a life threatening illness. But Millie got a tick the although discovered very quickly, required anti biotics.

I decided to swap to Frontline as Millie is a fan of running through long grass and the risk of ticks is high. I don't want her having to have loads of antibiotics from tick infections.

The vet wants me to use Frontline and then two weeks later Advocate !.. Rightly or wrongly I feel this is just too much. I'll stick with Frontline for late spring to autumn whien ticks are around and I may swap back to Advocate for the winter months.

Unfortunately, there isn't a flea treatment that covers everything.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our Vet recommended Advocate as there have been a couple of cases of lung worm in Norfolk and as Beau has a tendency to eat and play with everything we thought it was better to be safe than sorry. We used up our first pack and have just bought the second as it is a continuous treatment as is Frontline like Julie has said. We have always used Frontline and our cat is treated with this but you have to use a separate worming tablet. I think it is personal choice as ticks are awful too and it is a pity Advocate doesn't treat this as well. I agree with you Julie as wouldn't want Beau to be treated with both as would have thought that was far too much


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Spoke to my vet this year about this. Lungworm is a killer and there have been several deaths in Surrey this year. They have also seen a massive increase in ticks this year. My vet recommended using Advocate (covers fleas and lungworm and various other worms) and alternate it with Advantix (same company - covers fleas, ticks and biting insects). He did suggest alternating them every 2 weeks during the tick season which would cover the ticks and lungworm and be a bit overkill on the fleas. I was also concerned about it being a bit too much so decided to administer alternate treatments every 3 weeks i.e. Advocate, then 3 weeks later Advantix, then 3 weeks later back to Advocate etc etc. So far have not had any fleas, ticks or lungworm ......and nor has Rufus!!

Wouldn't it be good if the Advocate company could create 'Advocate Winter' and 'Advocate Summer' covering whatever pest was in season? Guess they wouldn't make as much money though......

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

It seems there isn't the perfect product. I stick with Advocate monthly ....Maisie has only had 2 ticks (in 2 years) which we have found quickly (during grooming) and the vet has removed. I could do it myself now as I have the tool. Millie must have been fairly unlucky to get an infection.

I too didn't want to overload Maisie with different products - the Advocate we use is for dogs weighing 4-10kg and she is on the smaller end of the scale.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> When I first got Obi the breeder used Frontline and then when I went to my vets for jabs he recommended Advocate and we got a 3 capsule pack which has been administered monthly and is finished. The vet never mentioned about what to do after the capsules were gone. Should I continue giving Advocate monthy?


Yes, you should use either Advocate or Frontline each month.

Also after 6 months old they should be wormed every 6 months - or at least that's what my vet does. Kendal - I noticed in another thread that you worm every month. My vet just gives me a worming tablet (to give to Flo...) every 6 months. Is worming every month usual or is it becasue you feed barf?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Can the vet give frontline as an injection? my cat used to have it this way and i thought it lasted longer?
Sorry just remembered it was Program,do they do this for dogs??


----------

